# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Hydra Line

## Davo

Formerly the 16A:

----------


## Davo

Just look at all the things a Hyrel can do!

----------


## Davo

Press release:

http://hyrel3d.net/downloads/press/Hydra_PR.pdf

Hyrel International Announces the HYDRA series manufacturing systems.

NORCROSS, GEORGIA, 7 March, 2017

Hyrel International, the manufacturer of the Hyrel3D System 30M and Engine models announces the HYDRA Series of 3D printing and material fabrication solutions. The HYDRA is available in floor and benchtop models, with build volumes ranging from 300x400x250mm to 600x400x500mm. These models use a 20mm thick, heavy-duty aluminum build plate which can be heated to 110°C, or optionally to 200°C. The Hyrel HYDRA models use a gantry design featuring three-phase stepping motors with closed-loop encoder feedback in all axes, providing fast, quiet, high torque, reliable, repeatable, and precise positioning. HYDRA equipment offers increased print speeds up to 3X faster than before, depending on which version of available material (out of the thousands available) is used. The HYDRA units are compatible with all Hyrel3D heads and accessories (over 25 and counting), allowing you to work with numerous materials, including ABS, BendLay, Biologicals, Clay (including Precious Metal Clay or PMC), Ninjaflex, Nylon, PET, PLA, Plasticine, Polycarbonate (PP), Polypropylene (PP), Porcelain, PVA, RTV Silicone, Sculpey, Sugru, T-Glase and more. All HYDRA models come standard with a five-position yoke, allowing the mounting of up to five heads for printing of up to five materials on one print. See video: https://youtu.be/uACoqtNbXE0


Available on the HYDRA series  is a PCB fabrication solution that includes:

• Solder paste dispensing head
• Dual-configuration pick and place head
• Quick mount part and component loader
• Board camera
• Part and component camera
• Pizza oven head
• Easy setup software


The HYDRA series are rugged, large volume machines that can assemble complete electronic prototype circuit boards quickly, without caustic chemicals. See video https://youtu.be/haKWeCbXkMI

Hyrel3D equipment is being used by fabricators and designers since 2012, with installations in over 30 countries.

Tech support is available via skype “hy.rel”, e-mail “hyrel3d@gmail.com”, or by calling 404-914-1748. If someone wishes to see the system operate contact the sales department to schedule a live, one-on-one demonstration, either in person or online.
See video: https://youtu.be/Jz3onGdmW1c

For additional information contact our sales department: email hyrel3d@gmail.com or call 404-914-1748.

Hyrel International is located at 2900 Cole Court, Norcross, GA 30071, USA.  See http://hyrel3d.com and http://hyrel3d.net

----------


## Davo

CTO Karl Gifford gives an overview of the Hyrel 3D Hydra line of printers:

----------


## curious aardvark

you guys Really need to make it to the ctc show this year.

----------


## Davo

I was pretty happy to see this 450mm tall test print finishing up when I arrived at work this morning.

----------


## bocafe

I am looking forward to your success

----------


## Davo

Thanks, bocafe.

----------


## curious aardvark

What's the 'pizza oven' head do ?

----------


## Davo

Pizza Oven is the circuit board reflow oven we use to seat the picked-and-placed components. 

Here's a test print on the next Hyrel Hydra 645, this one going to Boston:

654_building.jpg

----------


## Davo

Fourth axis rotary print.

----------


## Davo

Chamber temperature in a cold room

----------


## Davo

Production run of tall boys, 1/2 a meter Z.

----------


## holgrich

Nice info, thanks!

----------


## curious aardvark

good to see business is going well :-)

----------

